# Rock River



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Wanted to get some advice from you fellas on here. A friend of mine purchased a RRA AR15 from a very close friend of his (only to help him in a financial bind). The current holder of this rifle doesn't really want this rifle and wishes to sell it, but he isn't listing it or advertising anywhere. We talked about it and I told him that there is more than a good chance that I will purchase it from him. It has only had 50-100 rounds through it when it was first built about a year ago. It comes with 2 magazines, 2 scopes (one is mounted now), 2 hard cases, and has "quite a few performance upgrades". The current owner doesn't know as much as I would like about it. He doesn't know the length of the barrel, etc. He says he gave 1100 for it and he just wants to get that out of it so he can get it out of his closet. I don't have any reason not to trust him, and I can probably arrange to shoot just about any time. This seems to be a good deal to me but I haven't been looking at the AR market at all previously, I just knew they were out of my price range. 

Does this sound like a square deal to everyone? I am just trying to make sure this is a good deal on my end. Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The word "built" is the problem. Just because the builder used a Rock River lower receiver or lower receiver assembly, doesn't mean the entire thing is a Rock River-quality weapon. The upper could be some off-brand that has functioning or accuracy problems. Check to see if the finish and color of the upper and lower receiver are a close match; if not, that's Red Alert number one. Look for the stamp on the barrel that describes the brand and/or twist rate, and compare it to the current rifles on Rock River's website. If you can't find a match, that might be Alert #2.

Before anyone could get anywhere close to an accurate assessment of value, I think we'd need to see a couple of detailed photos of the gun and all accessories, get a list of the "performance upgrades" and who installed them, and find out what brands/models of scope we're talking about, here. Two top-end Leupold scopes, or two NCStar import cheapies? HUGE difference. Used "bargain" import scopes are almost worthless in the used-gun accessories market, just ask any storefront gun dealer. Used Leupold optics can still hold half or more of their original value.

Unless it is VERY well done with quality parts (including invoices to show the parts brands, types, costs and sources), and functions flawlessly for several hundred rounds, I'd be hard-pressed to say ANY home-built AR is worth a four-digit price tag right now. My local dealers are selling brand-new DPMS guns for $800 or less, various Bushmasters for $999, and Colt carbines for $1199, and they all have a warranty -- home-built guns don't. Once you own it, any problems that crop up are yours to solve.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

From what little research I've done in the AR field has me thinking good things about RRA. Right now there is no way I'd pay $1100 for a used RRA AR. Right now they're running a sale. 3 brand new rifles for $1000 each. Check them out here


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Wow*

Thank You, Thank You, and Thank You!

DJ, before this thread I felt pretty confident about this purchase. I will certainly look into everything that you suggested and be very cautious about the details. I do know that the local GS that he has taken the rifle to has a very good reputation for rifle work, but I have not dealt with him personally. I am hoping to see the rifle very soon, and when I do I will make sure to get some good pictures of the markings and accessories and put em up here 

Also, thanks for the link lone, good to reference against!

I really really appreciate your help, I wouldn't have known to check on all of these things on my own!

Thanks again!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

lone, the link you provided doesn't work, but thank you for the input as well.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Fixed the link. The web doesn't like http://http://


----------

